
Show HN: A curated directory of engagement, retention resources and tools - aracena
https://www.tryetgo.com/directory/
======
aracena
Hey everyone!

One of my biggest mistake I made in my last startup was not focusing enough in
retention and engagement, so I decided to make a directory I wish I knew
before building a product

I made the directory in a day but I have been collecting the resources for 3
years I want keep learning about this subject so if you have a good resource
just leave it in a comment to send it to my email at
hernanaracenachirinos@gmail.com and I will add it to the directory

I would love to know your opinion

------
thepumpkin1979
Nice, check Designing for Empathy and Retention by DoorDash, it could be a
good addition.

[https://medium.com/salesforce-ux/designing-for-empathy-
and-r...](https://medium.com/salesforce-ux/designing-for-empathy-and-
retention-c8f69b22ddf1)

~~~
aracena
Awesome, I'll check it now, thank you so much

